# Durban Sands - tug classifieds



## DianeH (Dec 4, 2008)

How come folks are advertising their SA weeks for so much?  I was shocked at the asking prices.

 Diane


----------



## kwilson (Dec 4, 2008)

DianeH said:


> How come folks are advertising their SA weeks for so much?  I was shocked at the asking prices.
> 
> Diane



It appears most of those ads are by vendors. I guess they can afford to wait for the right sucker to come along.


----------



## float (Dec 4, 2008)

[You may not offer or solicit timeshare sales in the forums.-DenseM Moderator]


----------



## DianeH (Dec 7, 2008)

What would be a fair selling price for a one bedroom week 2 Durban Sands?

Diane


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 7, 2008)

*Low-Cost South African Timeshares.*




DianeH said:


> What would be a fair selling price for a one bedroom week 2 Durban Sands?


We paid $750 or so for a 2BR fixed week at Lowveld Lodge back in 2002 or 2003.  That was from a broker.  The deal included 6 years of paid-up RCI membership. 

Dikhololo was unavailable at the time so we settled for Lowveld Lodge.  (_Mox nix_ since we'll never be going there ourselves.)   

Maybe that will help you determine a Durban Sands benchmark, I don't know. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 7, 2008)

*Vendor, Shmender.*




kwilson said:


> It appears most of those ads are by vendors. I guess they can afford to wait for the right sucker to come along.


Some "vendors" don't much care whether anybody ever buys.  

They've collected all they're going to get on the deal in advance from the client who fell for the upfront-fee scam.  

The only reason they even bother putting up an Internet listing is so they'll have something to point to when the client complains that no offers are coming in & the timeshare remains unsold week after week & month after month & year after year. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------

